# Doc put me on TRT!!!



## Keepy77 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi Team,

Had consult yesterday and had great news. Dr. Is putting me on 125g of test E a week..no stuffing around. Said your level is pretty low for a 27yo. So wants to get straight into it. He wants to get me up into the 700 to 1000 range. Will we doing another blood test at 17 days to see where I am at.

This is a great outcome in my eyes. It means I get a prescription so can travel with my test with no worries and access to pharmacy grade.

So guess from here I will go ahead and get my baseline sorted and bloods/levels where they need to be. Once all is settled then I can continue forward with my planned cycle.

When guys who are on TRT cycle.. do you still use UGL gear for the cycle because obviously you can't just blast all your prescribed medication in 12 weeks?


----------



## Keepy77 (Sep 7, 2021)

I am also happy for this thread to be moved into the uncensored folder if the mods wish as I would like to keep this particular thread AAS  focused.


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2021)

Keepy77 said:


> I am also happy for this thread to be moved into the uncensored folder if the mods wish as I would like to keep this particular thread AAS  focused.


I'll move your last 2 posts to the TRT section, and give it a new title. We'll keep your intro intact though.

The UNCENSORED section is more for reviews of sources.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Sep 8, 2021)

Good news.  Don’t blast until you know he is isn’t going to test you for awhile obv.  He may make you retest every three months for a short period of time.


----------



## Dannyjac (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey brother congratulations on going on trt. It’s a life long commitment and makes life a little bit easier in my opinion. To answer the questions though yeah I use underground gear when I’m blasting. Not test though. I haven’t really found a reason to up my test because it stays so consistent. Just blast what ever else I wanted. 

I’ve known my doctor for over 10 years so I just tell him if I’m going to blast and he just wants to test me more as I have high cholesterol as it is and he just closely monitors it. 

Some how you’ll just accumulate extra test over time. You’ll have to have many more appointments with your doc to find the right dosing and he may up it or lower it depending on your sides and lab results.


----------



## Keepy77 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks for the info Danny. I am happy that I have been put on TRT. There was a bit more info in my introduction post but basically have really low T for a 27yo. I noticed my body and mind changed about 2 years ago but didn't really think to much of it.. maybe it was just a phase or something like that.. 

Then recently I decided I wanted to start using PED's as my progression in the gym had slowed right down for a prolonged period. I also have my cert 4 in fitness and in my mind, I need to be bigger, better faster then those around me.

So I started doing the research, went for a blood test and then found my natural T was quite low. A bit of a relief in ways. So I am looking forward to getting TRT started, feeling good again and making progression again.

Unfortunately the doctor that has prescribed me is getting quite old and I'm concerned he will retire soon so not to sure what happens after that. That's great you have had the same doc for 10 years and can be open and honest about what you are doing.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Sep 9, 2021)

When I start a cycle I might finish off a bottle of pharm grade but I use UG stuff during the blast. Usually means my prescription test starts to accumulate.


----------



## Dannyjac (Sep 9, 2021)

Keepy77 said:


> Thanks for the info Danny. I am happy that I have been put on TRT. There was a bit more info in my introduction post but basically have really low T for a 27yo. I noticed my body and mind changed about 2 years ago but didn't really think to much of it.. maybe it was just a phase or something like that..
> 
> Then recently I decided I wanted to start using PED's as my progression in the gym had slowed right down for a prolonged period. I also have my cert 4 in fitness and in my mind, I need to be bigger, better faster then those around me.
> 
> ...


I was quite young when i started TRT and I feel it mellowed me out, didnt mature me up but definently made me feel 100% 99% of the time. Friends that are on it say they felt their mindset change when they went on it and it they were more focused and could actually live a better life so hopefully its all up from here for you!

In regards to your doctor maybe keep in touch as often as possible and ask (just incase he retires) if he can ensure your notes reflect LIFE LONG TRT for better quality of life or something along those lines.

If you do have to go off trt and use UG stuff I'm 100% sure youll notice a big difference but then just go back to it when you're done blasting!


----------



## Keepy77 (Sep 11, 2021)

First injection ever... done ✅
It was shaky and I slightly underdosed but otherwise all went well.

I pushed the half inch needle deep into my delt. Slight dull pain at injection site now.


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2021)

Keepy77 said:


> First injection ever... done ✅
> It was shaky and I slightly underdosed but otherwise all went well.
> 
> I pushed the half inch needle deep into my delt. Slight dull pain at injection site now.


Normal, no worries.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

Keepy77 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Had consult yesterday and had great news. Dr. Is putting me on 125g of test E a week..no stuffing around. Said your level is pretty low for a 27yo. So wants to get straight into it. He wants to get me up into the 700 to 1000 range. Will we doing another blood test at 17 days to see where I am at.
> 
> ...


It’s not easy to cycle when your on dr prescribed trt. Drs aren’t stupid if shit doesn’t add up he will know somethings not right  . The safest way is to use gear with no Ester or very fast acting esters like ace or prop. You need to know exactly how to get your levels back to the numbers he’s expecting or u may fuck up your trt


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

Dannyjac said:


> I was quite young when i started TRT and I feel it mellowed me out, didnt mature me up but definently made me feel 100% 99% of the time. Friends that are on it say they felt their mindset change when they went on it and it they were more focused and could actually live a better life so hopefully its all up from here for you!
> 
> In regards to your doctor maybe keep in touch as often as possible and ask (just incase he retires) if he can ensure your notes reflect LIFE LONG TRT for better quality of life or something along those lines.
> 
> If you do have to go off trt and use UG stuff I'm 100% sure youll notice a big difference but then just go back to it when you're done blasting!


If the ugl is legit you won’t notice any difference at all .


----------



## Keepy77 (Sep 13, 2021)

So it's been around 36hour since my first ever TRT pin. Yesterday afternoon and so far today, I have been feeling great. More motivation, more energy, happier and I had a great session in the gym last night! I feel like I've had a dark cloud over me for the last 2 years and it's just all of a sudden started to lighten up. Is this likely my testosterone level coming up or is it in my head? Either way... ya feel how ya feel.. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Keepy77 said:


> So it's been around 36hour since my first ever TRT pin. Yesterday afternoon and so far today, I have been feeling great. More motivation, more energy, happier and I had a great session in the gym last night! I feel like I've had a dark cloud over me for the last 2 years and it's just all of a sudden started to lighten up. Is this likely my testosterone level coming up or is it in my head? Either way... ya feel how ya feel.. 🤷‍♂️


Probably a little bit of both, but the placebo effect is great too. Who cares why you feel better.

It will level off at some point, and you will start to feel normal. You'll think you went backwards, but it's just your body getting used to it's new normal. You will still feel better than before though, just won't feel euphoric all the time.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 15, 2021)

Keepy77 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Had consult yesterday and had great news. Dr. Is putting me on 125g of test E a week..no stuffing around. Said your level is pretty low for a 27yo. So wants to get straight into it. He wants to get me up into the 700 to 1000 range. Will we doing another blood test at 17 days to see where I am at.
> 
> ...


I travel with gear and needles all the time. Y’all are tripping if u think TSA cares about steroids in small quantities.  Don’t put it in ur carry-on however; I’m talking about checked bags.


----------



## DespondentWojak (Oct 13, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I travel with gear and needles all the time. Y’all are tripping if u think TSA cares about steroids in small quantities.  Don’t put it in ur carry-on however; I’m talking about checked bags.


Does that also apply to traveling out of country though? Not putting it in your carry-on is obvious, but I'm planning to going to east Asia and I've been concerned about how to tackle the problem without having a prescription.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2021)

DespondentWojak said:


> Does that also apply to traveling out of country though? Not putting it in your carry-on is obvious, but I'm planning to going to east Asia and I've been concerned about how to tackle the problem without having a prescription.


Make sure that you know the other country's steroid laws. You may find they're much more harsh than they are here.


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 13, 2021)

DespondentWojak said:


> Does that also apply to traveling out of country though? Not putting it in your carry-on is obvious, but I'm planning to going to east Asia and I've been concerned about how to tackle the problem without having a prescription.


I only travel domestic. Sorry, can’t help u in that realm.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Make sure that you know the other country's steroid laws. You may find they're much more harsh than they are here.


Also note that some countries like japan steroids are legal and needles are not..if I’m not mistaken correct me if I’m wrong tho


----------



## DespondentWojak (Oct 13, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Also note that some countries like japan steroids are legal and needles are not..if I’m not mistaken correct me if I’m wrong tho


Steroids are illegal--they just don't care about them. Knew a source that got busted in the country maybe five years back; they asked him what was in the vials and after he explained it was testosterone [and he had no other drugs], they followed with a search, and just left him. On the other hand, I've read of diabetics who didn't have proper documentation having issues with insulin needles. There's a strong stigma with needles there due to heroin and foreigners bringing various other hard drugs. It's why you can read about 'Dude weed lmao' types of guys getting 5-10 years for getting caught selling on vacation.


CJ275 said:


> Make sure that you know the other country's steroid laws. You may find they're much more harsh than they are here.


Yeah, agreed, I know what they are and it's the source of my concern; I know quite well how harsh some non-western countries can be. That said, I've had issues getting on getting doctor-prescribed TRT and I ideally I don't care to have my vacation time ruined by the prospect of unstable hormones, or worry I'll get pegged as an insidious drug peddler. Not a lot of info on the topic across forums either. 

To the OP: Didn't mean to sidetrack your thread. I wish you the best on TRT. With generational test decline being a major problem, I also had to start in my 20s. If you need it, then you'll truly feel substantially different than before. Also, it won't be blast levels, but considering TRT vials tend to be 250mg/vial and you should get a new vial every 10 weeks, you'll have some left over after you no longer need super close monitoring.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 13, 2021)

DespondentWojak said:


> Does that also apply to traveling out of country though? Not putting it in your carry-on is obvious, but I'm planning to going to east Asia and I've been concerned about how to tackle the problem without having a prescription.


I travel worldwide A LOT! I never have issues with any of my testosterone or needles. Now some countries will require you to check your injectables in to a doctor depending on the duration of your stay and you will have to have them give you the required dose. But I have never had issues with my luggage ever being searched outside of the USA.   In fact the USA is the hardest country that gives me the most issues. Questions like why do you have 50 syringes or why do you have a 6 month supply…… but never any issues in Europe or the Middle East ever…. And we’ll the Middle East is Asia soooo 😂. 

Just get your prescription for all your meds have it interpreted to what ever country you are traveling to (the pharmacy will do this) and keep with your meds. NEVER NEVER travel with them on your carry on. Always put them in your checked baggage. I keep two copies of all my prescriptions one with the drugs and one with my carry on. I am putting trestolone in my test bottle this trip yolo!!


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 14, 2021)

*At 17 days u will barely have a level ,Curious why ?
But on the other hand ur levels won’t dramatic,Sooooo maybe he will up ur dose.*


----------



## DespondentWojak (Oct 14, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> I travel worldwide A LOT! I never have issues with any of my testosterone or needles. Now some countries will require you to check your injectables in to a doctor depending on the duration of your stay and you will have to have them give you the required dose. But I have never had issues with my luggage ever being searched outside of the USA.   In fact the USA is the hardest country that gives me the most issues. Questions like why do you have 50 syringes or why do you have a 6 month supply…… but never any issues in Europe or the Middle East ever…. And we’ll the Middle East is Asia soooo 😂.
> 
> Just get your prescription for all your meds have it interpreted to what ever country you are traveling to (the pharmacy will do this) and keep with your meds. NEVER NEVER travel with them on your carry on. Always put them in your checked baggage. I keep two copies of all my prescriptions one with the drugs and one with my carry on. I am putting trestolone in my test bottle this trip yolo!!


Appreciate you taking the time to give your experience. Is USA your native country or were you flying in internationally when you had trouble? How long were you staying at these places where you had a doctor administer the dosage themselves? Did they just trash all your needles afterwards? Have you ever been to Vietnam, S Korea, Japan, or Thailand? I'm not too worried about EU, from what I've read, but going there is second fiddle. I only have Test and HCG, but no prescription since there's medical industry stigma around being on both. Sorry about the bombardment of questions lmao.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 14, 2021)

GreatGunz said:


> *At 17 days u will barely have a level ,Curious why ?
> But on the other hand ur levels won’t dramatic,Sooooo maybe he will up ur dose.*


At 17 days his levels will be stable enough for bloodwork. Test cyp spikes at 20hrs and half life is 7-8 days


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 14, 2021)

DespondentWojak said:


> Appreciate you taking the time to give your experience. Is USA your native country or were you flying in internationally when you had trouble? How long were you staying at these places where you had a doctor administer the dosage themselves? Did they just trash all your needles afterwards? Have you ever been to Vietnam, S Korea, Japan, or Thailand? I'm not too worried about EU, from what I've read, but going there is second fiddle. I only have Test and HCG, but no prescription since there's medical industry stigma around being on both. Sorry about the bombardment of questions lmao.


USA is my native country. I never stayed long enough to turn my medicine in to a doctor. They require it in saudi but I have never had too. You will have more problems in s.Korea and Japan as those 2 countries are westernized. You should find a
Doctorn who will prescribe both or just dump the hcg. My doctor had me on both when I was trying to have a baby. I told him I’m not comming off trt due to depression and he prescribed both. 

All else fails print you up some prescription paperwork 99.999 percent of the time they won’t call. But, it will look better if the test and hcg are in prescription boxes


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 25, 2021)

Have you noticed any changes to your sleep bro?


----------

